# Why isn't Eternity Rom on this site?



## bucsfanbryan (Dec 22, 2011)

I have flashed every ROM I could find for my Thunderbolt, and I must say I am really impressed with this one. Why does it seem to be non-existant as far as these forums are concerned?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know for certain, but I assume the reason behind it not being here is the fact that it has its own forum at infected rom, and is also hosted at androidfilehost. It would just be extra work for virus or someone else to maintain another thread. People that like eternity and airborne for tbolt know where to find it for the most part anyway

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## bucsfanbryan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks. I found it on XDA. I didn't install it until a couple days ago, because I didn't know about it, but It is working great for me.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bucsfanbryan said:


> Thanks. I found it on XDA. I didn't install it until a couple days ago, because I didn't know about it, but It is working great for me.


Yeah, the rereleased R248 is awesome. You should check out airborne too if you haven't already,another great rom from infected rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------

